# Soul Hunter and Blood Gorgons!



## Zaden (Oct 21, 2008)

In record time (for me) I just finished both of these in two weeks. All I can say is holy shit are BL books getting better! Looking forward to more traitor marine titles! From what I understand from a previous thread, these are what I have to look forward to:

- Blood Reaver (Soul Hunter sequel!) out soon
- Throne of Lies (audio book)
- Storm of Iron - Iron Warriors novel
- The Dark World Omnibus - 2012

Since Storm of Iron is already out, I'll give that a go. Can't wait for Blood Reaver though! I'll be dropping everything once that one hits the shelves. Nice work ADB!

Can anyone think of any other CSM books already out or coming in the near future?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I understood that if blood gorgons is getting picekd up, more books will follow,
I liked blood Grogons up until 3 quarters, I though the end was a little rushed,
still a more than decent book, beats dark adeptus as far as I am concerned, not quite at the level of soul hunter,
that being said for me there were a lot of parallel's between the night lords and the blood gorgons, I could affiliate with both,


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

Lord of the Night. It was doing Night Lords before Debski-Bowden came along.

I'd actually go so far as to say it is one of the best Black Library books ever released. 

Dear BL,
Please hire Simon Spurrier again. He only got to write Lord of the Night. And then you made him write Fire Warrior. FIRE WARRIOR. How can you take Graham "Wooden Dialogue" McNeil over this guy?


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

daxxglax said:


> Lord of the Night. It was doing Night Lords before Debski-Bowden came along.
> 
> I'd actually go so far as to say it is one of the best Black Library books ever released.
> 
> ...


Totally agree.

Simon Spurrier is one of my favourites. He was wasted on Fire Warrior. 

Elucidium, Lord of Night and Xenology are very high quality works.

Black Library, please bring back Simon Spurrier!


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

I have very high hopes for Blood Reaver and Blood Gorgons.



Zaden said:


> In record time (for me) I just finished both of these in two weeks. All I can say is holy shit are BL books getting better! Looking forward to more traitor marine titles! From what I understand from a previous thread, these are what I have to look forward to:
> 
> - Blood Reaver (Soul Hunter sequel!) out soon
> - Throne of Lies (audio book)
> ...


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Storm of Iron was my first Chaos novel, and it still is in my eyes an awesome representation of everything that makes the Iron Warriors great. One of Graham Mcneill's classics, and in my eyes one of the top five chaos novels ever released. If you like these then try and get the Dark Apostle series, like Storm of Iron they are a great representation of the chaos marines in the 40k setting, the first one (Dark Apostle or Disciple I forget which) is simply brilliant.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

NIKT208 said:


> Storm of Iron was my first Chaos novel, and it still is in my eyes an awesome representation of everything that makes the Iron Warriors great. One of Graham Mcneill's classics, and in my eyes one of the top five chaos novels ever released. If you like these then try and get the Dark Apostle series, like Storm of Iron they are a great representation of the chaos marines in the 40k setting, the first one (Dark Apostle or Disciple I forget which) is simply brilliant.


I struggled through Storm of Iron for quite a bit right until the ending, which left me absolutely shell shocked. I had to close the book and curl up in a ball for a while after finishing the story, lol. Tried reading the Ultramarines omnibus but just can't get the same feeling. 

Last book of the Word Bearer's trilogy was simply amazing. Best Astartes battle descriptions EVER. Very epic and brutal.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Moriar the Forsaken said:


> I struggled through Storm of Iron for quite a bit right until the ending, which left me absolutely shell shocked. I had to close the book and curl up in a ball for a while after finishing the story, lol. Tried reading the Ultramarines omnibus but just can't get the same feeling.
> 
> Last book of the Word Bearer's trilogy was simply amazing. Best Astartes battle descriptions EVER. Very epic and brutal.


Why were you shell shocked? Have you tried reading Dead Sky, Black Sun? Its the sequel to the Storm of Iron (king of). I agree with you on Dark Creed, although the first book is still the best out of the lot in my opinion.


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

I had shell shock because:





1. Right after stalking and destroying a TITAN, the Iron Warriors terminator lord was ambushed by the OTHER titan and atomised in a turbolaser salvo. His last words were so pathetic I actually pitied him.

2. But mostly what troubled me the most was the way the Imperial Fists captain died. The Iron Warriors warmaster was just a shadowy figure until then... but holding someone above your head and then tearing him apart so his viscera falls into your maw and gorging yourself with it??? That was so over the top XD

3. That part about eating geneseed also made me cringe. Something very unwholesome and perverted about the whole thing, like a crazed serial killer driven to eat selected body parts for its symbolic or fetishistic meanings.

Those parts really pushed my limits lol


I remember feeling that those parts were so magnificiently grotesque and hideous I never want to read anything like that again ROFL.

I tried to read Dead Sky Black Sun, but couldn't finish it. I may try again now that you remind me.



NIKT208 said:


> Why were you shell shocked? Have you tried reading Dead Sky, Black Sun? Its the sequel to the Storm of Iron (king of). I agree with you on Dark Creed, although the first book is still the best out of the lot in my opinion.


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Moriar the Forsaken said:


> I had shell shock because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moriar the Forsaken (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, I didn't know that about Storm of Iron vis a vis all the other books being about unstoppable Imperial heroes, lol. That makes a lot of sense to me now and explains McNeill's approach to the story. Its certainly effective! XD



NIKT208 said:


> Moriar the Forsaken said:
> 
> 
> > I had shell shock because:
> ...


----------

